# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  isplata putnih troškova Hzzo

## iva1602

zna li netko kojeg datuma u mjesecu hzzo isplaćuje putne troškove za dijete? hvala

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da je oko 20, ali ti mogu provjeriti.

 a kam ste išli, i kad si predala, nemoj se nadati  dva mjeseca od predaje.

----------


## iva1602

predali smo negdje početkom travnja, hodamo na Goljak  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

nadam se da imate onaj višekratni pa da ne predaješ svaki put ako imaš česte odlaske

prati možda za koji dan dobiš lovu, ak ne onda idući mjesec.

----------


## iva1602

da li su ovaj mjesec bile isplate? jer ja još ništa nisam dobila a predala sam još u travnju...kome da se obratim....

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam dobila ovaj mjesec, mislim 24.6. da je bila isplata, predala prošli mjesec

----------


## nikolinabosilj

> Ja sam dobila ovaj mjesec, mislim 24.6. da je bila isplata, predala prošli mjesec


 :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

